# TCR tire clearance...



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

Will a set of 25mm Michelin Pro Race tires fit a TCR? The gap behind the seat tube looks pretty small to me as it is, with the 23mm tires...

Thanks!


----------



## r_u_armstrong (Jul 1, 2004)

*25mm = width of the tire*



Xyzzy said:


> Will a set of 25mm Michelin Pro Race tires fit a TCR? The gap behind the seat tube looks pretty small to me as it is, with the 23mm tires...
> 
> Thanks!



You should be okay with 25mm becaue that number emphasize the width of the tire not the height. Hope this helps!


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

r_u_armstrong said:


> You should be okay with 25mm becaue that number emphasize the width of the tire not the height. Hope this helps!


The reason I ask is twofold:

1 - When you program the computer, you enter a larger diameter value for a 25 than for a 23...

2 - There is only room for 2 pennies between the tire and the seat tube...

I'd sure hate to buy a tire for $35-50 and then find out it doesn't fit...


----------



## CMan (Apr 15, 2004)

Xyzzy said:


> The reason I ask is twofold:
> 
> 1 - When you program the computer, you enter a larger diameter value for a 25 than for a 23...
> 
> ...



WOW! That's tight! I have the TCR (in XL) and I have more space than that.

Don't know if a 25cc will fit or not.

~C


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

CMan said:


> WOW! That's tight! I have the TCR (in XL) and I have more space than that.


Does your seat tube on the XL have an indented area for the tire? I thought all sizes of TCRs had the same length chainstays...

http://www.giant-bicycle.com/us/cat...=popup&popuptype=geometry-image&modelid=10811

Hmm, the chainstay length isn't listed...


----------



## CMan (Apr 15, 2004)

Xyzzy said:


> Does your seat tube on the XL have an indented area for the tire? I thought all sizes of TCRs had the same length chainstays...
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycle.com/us/cat...=popup&popuptype=geometry-image&modelid=10811
> 
> Hmm, the chainstay length isn't listed...


I'm not at home right now, but I remember there being a flat spot / indention in the seat tube.

~C


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

Just a followup... A 25c barely fits... It is very close... The tire in the picture is an Armadillo that I use in the winter months... The 23c had maybe the thickness of 2 pennies stacked clearance... The 25c has maybe 1...


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*04 vs 05*

I have noticed that things are a little different for 05. I think the pictures and discussion so far have been for '04 and earlier models.

In '04 the team and 0,1,2 TCR bikes had the same geometry:
wheel base = 1000 mm for large
no chain stay length is given.

In '05
Advanced 
chain stay length 400 mm all sizes
wheel base 999.4 mm (L)

TCR 0,1,2 etc
chain stay length 407 mm all sizes
wheel base 1007.1 mm (L) (7.7 more mm)

So to me, it looks like from 04 to 05, the wheel base actually got shorter from the TEAM/0,1,2 to ADVANCED and longer from the '04 TEAM/0,1,2 to the '05 0,1,2.
I can think of some reasons for this. 
1. Cost, putting that indentation in the seat tube might be more difficult. I am not sure if there is still and indentation in the 05 TCR 0,1,2 frames.
2. Triple chain ring. Lengthening the chainstay for '05 allows a triple by providing more clearance. The advanced cannot take a triple. Can the '04 TCRs?
3. More room for larger/wider tires.
4. Longer wheel base probably means more stable at speed.

I have ordered an 05 (not Advanced) and think I would have preferred the 04 geometry than the 05 stuff since I don't want a triple - not that I am sure I could tell the difference.

Andrew


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

*How did the 25s work out?*

I just received a pair of new Pro Race tires that were incorrectly listed as 23s, but are 25s. I plan to contact the seller, but I'd like to know how it worked out for you... fyi, mine is an '04 TCR comp 2 in medium (I don't see it if you mentioned your frame size).

Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

BOppy said:


> I just received a pair of new Pro Race tires that were incorrectly listed as 23s, but are 25s. I plan to contact the seller, but I'd like to know how it worked out for you... fyi, mine is an '04 TCR comp 2 in medium (I don't see it if you mentioned your frame size).


I'm not sure if you are asking me, but in case you are, they didn't work out...

About 100mi into them a small rock got stuck to the tire tread and left a faint scratch mark in the clear coat behind the seat tube... I figured it was only a matter of time before a larger rock or a piece of glass really tore up the seat tube so I removed the 25s and put the 23s back on...

The scratch is real faint... It looks like a hair or something, but it still drives me crazy... Oh well!


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

*Just what I needed to hear!*



Xyzzy said:


> I'm not sure if you are asking me, but in case you are, they didn't work out...
> 
> About 100mi into them a small rock got stuck to the tire tread and left a faint scratch mark in the clear coat behind the seat tube... I figured it was only a matter of time before a larger rock or a piece of glass really tore up the seat tube so I removed the 25s and put the 23s back on...


You are the exactly the guy I was asking, and this is just what I was worried about. *Muchas Gracias* - now I know not to try them. Seller on Ebay seems cool about return or exchange, but I still can't figure out how a cycist confused 23 with 25.


----------

